# Online game needs players and DMs



## Bragi (Nov 20, 2002)

If you want to play D&D online then check out  The Living Web.  We play 3e Forgotten Realms using OpenRPG. Once you create your character you can use it to play in any game with any Living Web DM. If you are interested please go to the web site and click on the Player's Forum link to sign up.


----------

